# Looking for bow



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

hey everyone im looking for an older bow to shoot a few carp here and there for bait can anyone help with this ?


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

go to a pawn shop.... look for an easy drawing bow, with preferably a good string...found my bow fishing bow for 40 bucks


----------

